# Transcend sd hc card in Nikon Coolpix s3000. Memory contains no images!



## Snicker02

Hi there.

Have taken over 700 images with my Nikon Coolpix s3000 and now says memory contains no images! Please can you suggest freeware to recover these images as i am traveling at the moment or other ways using a fully accessible computer with a card reader. The memory card used is a transcend 4gb card. Please help me to recover my photos. Thanks :smile: x


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Snicker

Have a look at this thread in the TSF Photographer's Corner


----------



## Snicker02

The thread asks have you deleted these files?

I haven't deleted these files. I used the camera and card as normal and when taking a photo my Nikon S3000 says the card cant be read. I tried to look at my original photos on the card on the camera (over 700 already taken) and it says no images on card. i am now using a computer with a card reader to access it through 'My Computer' Windows XP and it says the card is corrupted.. Can you suggest freeware to bypass this and access the photos as can only use internet cafe computers which allow you to download software but obviously not the programs you have to pay for. Thanks for any help 
 x


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Transcend SD hc card in Nikon Coolpix s3000. Memory contains no images!*

If you are on the move and have no access to a computer where you can install and use recovery software, I suggest that you put that card to one side until you get into a position to do the recovery properly. 

I suggest that you buy another SD card so that you can continue shooting.

As far as I am aware, there is no recovery software that you can use from Internet café machines.

-------
I am going to move your thread to the Photographer's Corner in the hopes someone there can give further advice.


----------



## Snicker02

Hello again. Thanks for your responses. I used the freeware you suggested and it managed to locate 15 images. These were all the most recently shot photos. I take it this is a good sign as it managed to locate some photos? However there should be lots more.. 

I am still able to download software and use it in a lot of internet cafes. Any more help or suggestions of freeware is much appreciated. Also, is it only recovery software i can use? Is there any freeware which can bypass windows xp 'cannot access disk because disk is corrupt' when trying to open from 'my computer' and thus granting me access to the card? Any suggestions for software which is not free is also appreciated. This can be used when i get home from my travels in a couple of months. Thanks again  x


----------



## Done_Fishin

Since you "lost" the content of your memory card, have you been taking more photo's ??? I hope you realise that it is important that you use a totally different card until such time as you have recovered as much as possible from this one .. I use Photorec which is pretty good - and free!!

Try various different programs to see what can be found. If they all show the same results then something has totally wiped out your collection .. and you may well be forced to abandon recovery techniques


----------

